# Clinton Anderson aussie saddle



## Rawhide

Might look at reviews here :
Horse Tack Review.com - Reviews of horse tack and rider supplies!

Rawhide


----------



## Saddlebag

The problem with reviews that talk of fit and comfort is that what works for one rider may not work for others because of body shape. I also can't see how this saddle can fit so many horses of various body shapes. (I just read horsetackreview) Even a flex tree isn't that flexible.


----------



## Joe4d

take an ok piece of tack, stamp "Clinton Anderson" on it,,, tripple the price, and gaga eyed women line up to buy truckloads. 

I love aussi saddles , its all I ride in. THE best place to buy one is down undersaddlery. the Kimberly line is decent, but they also have higher lines with a little better fit and finish and leather. But you are paying for saddle not a name stamped on it. contact them send em a withers tracing, and pictures and measurements of the horse, your size weight jean size inseam, tell them what kinda riding you will do, they will answer with suitable saddles and fit the tree to your horse before it ships. The last two I have got I didnt even have to adjust the stirrups. 
I am sure the CA saddle is a fine saddle , but I am just as sure you can get as good or better saddle from downunder for half the price.


----------



## bsms

My guess is that it is a variation of a saddle also sold by Cashel.

Clinton Anderson, $1800:










Cashel, a bit under $1400 online:










Made by Martin, so it probably uses their Axis tree...which I think has more bend in it. That would give more freedom of movement in the shoulder at the cost of a bit more PSI in the middle of the saddle. Just guessing, though.
_"Finally, a tree designed to accommodate today's equine athlete. From the powerful pendulum action in the horses shoulders at the full stride to the contracting flex of the large muscle groups in bis back during a sliding stop, the AXIS tree is a TRUE FIT against a body in motion, The AXIS tree allows your horse to move and perform as nature intended." _​Martin Saddlery

No idea if there is any difference in the quality of leather.


----------

